# Question for Snow Performance users



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Car: MK5 GTI 2.0 FSI

Has anyone had issues with their control units going bad. I'm on my second one in less than a year and i have a feeling this one is about to go out too.

I just got this second unit a couple of weeks ago and i have it wired up exactly the same as my last one. However, this one is behaving differently. I have signal obviously coming from the MAF, and power is coming from the fuse panel under the hood (a key-on source) but after i shut off the car, the power stays live for about 5 minutes (auxilary purposes i suppose). This new control unit works fine while the car is running, but 5 seconds after i shut off the car, the pump runs full blast. Luckily i have a kill switch wired in and i can shut it off manually.

The first control unit I had didn't do this. My instincts tell me that there is weird setting inside this control unit. The MAF puts out 0Hz when the car is off, but does still read 4.95V when the pump kicks back on. Something is fishy here. This control unit should only telling to the pump to fire when it gets a Frequency signal from the MAF, not Voltage. Like i say, the old control unit never did this before it died.

In the mean time i'm going to look for a power source that is ignition on only, and keep a close eye on things. 

Anyone else had any weird issues with the Snow Performance Stg 2 kit? with the MAFU control unit?

Thanks in advace!


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

never mind, found the issue.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> never mind, found the issue.


What was it?


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

stupid me, i never popped the cover off the controller to double checked the switches inside the MAFU. I guess i assumed since they knew what car it was for they would have sent it, already set on the correct switch. Long story short, the number 4 switch was flipped (which is for voltage), instead of the number 3 switch - which is the correct setting for the 2.0T FSI motor as it reads Hz off the MAF sensor.


----------

